# Bay Boat Advice????



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Severly busted femur says I ain't gonna fish the Gulf like before....plus, I ain't gettin' any younger..... While an occasionalgulf trip is possible, bay fishing will be more often.......

I have a 19'CC w/ 115Yamaha, TTop...........about 300 hours.... I like this boat.....

Now the question.... 

Do I trade this boat for a bay boat OR

put a big trolling motor on my current boat and fish the bay in it........

Advice please

TIA


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Depends on how you are going to use the boat. If you plan on fishing the pass, 3MB or making long runs across the bay I would stay with the boat you got and add a trolling motor. Not to mention going through hassle buying and rigging out a new boat $$$:banghead

On the other hand, if you are going to be a flats,poling, sight fishing, skinny water type of guy than get yourself a skinny water boat and enjoy.

If it where me, stay with the boat you have and put the trolling motor on it if you think your can get into trout flats with you current boat.

I run a 22' cape horn bay with 225 Honda. I love what this boat can do in respect to inshore gulf and bay fishing BUT find it limiting without a trolling motor to search out the really good small water. Your addition on yours will be money well spent if you do a good bit of trouting.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Like mentioned above. It all depends on how you plan to use the boat. If you plan on fishing pass, Bridges etc. There is no need for a dedicated Bay boat. But if you intend to fish flats for reds and trout then a bay boay would be your best bet. I have a Century Bay 2101. It's a 21' bay boat with a moderate draft. With my 11" draft I still have a hard time reaching the places I want to fish sometimes.

But the boat handles a chop REALLY nice, is quick enough to get where I want to go in short order and is designed for inshore fishing. Low sides, large casting platforms front and rear. Large livewells. 

If your plan is stalking the flats I would personally get a Bay boat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The previous posts are right on.....I fought over a bay boat or blue water boat, then found my 19 ft bay Triumph. It has deeper gunnels then most every bay boat andI feel totally comfortable in the gulf a little rocky, plus it drafts 12-15 inches so I can go a lot of places a deep hull won't. I have a 71 fp trolling motor that will pull the heck outta that boat...i'd probably stick with buying the trolling motor and putting it on yours unless you find a bay boat you like better!:letsdrink

Good luck on what ever you choose....:letsdrink


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Red, I would not just do this for anyone, but I know times are hard and my heart goes out to you. I have a 13' fiberglass with a 35 hp Johnson that has been doing me real well in east bay and the sound here in Navarre. I will have to ask my wife if it is ok but if she says yes I will let you use her on occasion and you can let me use yours. PM me for my cell # if you wish.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.....

Conclusion: As of this AM, my thoughts are to add a 80# ot 101# Riptide probably as a transom mount...

I think my draft would be 12-15 inches so I could get pretty close in.......

Thanks again.........

PS: Where's best prices on the Minn Kota Riptide


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

trade that one in and get a pathfinder or the fusion.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *CCC (11/17/2008)*Red, I would not just do this for anyone, but I know times are hard and my heart goes out to you. I have a 13' fiberglass with a 35 hp Johnson that has been doing me real well in east bay and the sound here in Navarre. _<U>I will have to ask my wife if it is ok but if she says yes I will let you use her on occasion and you can let me use yours.</U>_ PM me for my cell # if you wish.


CCC,

I apologize in advance but this one belongs on Jay Leno. I have no doubt that you meant the boat. oke


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *redfish99999 (11/18/2008)*Thanks for the advice.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Give Tony at Edgewater a call about that Minn Kota - (850)380-1996


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice one red !!!!! Open mouth insert foot ! I wonder how many drinks I had that night.......but yes I was refferring to the boat, but then again depending on how nice your boat is and how often I get to use it maybe we can work a deal on the wife also. LOL Good luck with your plight for a new boat or to bay yours up.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *CCC (11/18/2008)*Nice one red !!!!! Open mouth insert foot ! I wonder how many drinks I had that night.......but yes I was refferring to the boat, but then again depending on how nice your boat is and how often I get to use it maybe we can work a deal on the wife also. LOL Good luck with your plight for a new boat or to bay yours up.


That wasn't Red.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok Orion, whats your boat like ? : )


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *CCC (11/18/2008)*Ok Orion, whats your boat like ? : )


Ivan took my 24' CC so all I have left is a 14' jonboat with an 8 hp Yamaha which Iuse in the Sound around Holley by the Sea. I don't have a trailer so I limit myself to fishing between the Navarre and Bob Sykes bridges. I catch plenty of reds but haven't been doing too well with specks (on artifificial baits) this year. I'll be glad to take you fishing in the Sound in return for you taking me fishing in the Bay. Pm if you're interested.

P.S. My wife bust out laughing when she read these last few posts.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

No prob, just give me a shout sometime.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I will.


----------

